# Usatoday vote ...2nd Amendment...



## Elia Cid (Nov 14, 2012)

Just got this e-m today...

Attorney General Holder says, "WE HAVE NO RIGHT TO POSSESS GUNS."

TAKES 10 SECONDS ... DO IT AND PASS IT ON.

Guess they were not happy with the poll results the first time, so USA Today is running another one...Vote Now.
Attorney General Eric Holder, has already said this is one of his major issues. He does not believe the 2nd Amendment gives individuals the right to bear arms. This takes literally 2 clicks to complete. Please vote on this gun issue question with USA Today. Then pass the link on to all the pro-gun folks you know. Hopefully the results will be published later this month.

Here's what you need to do: 

First - vote. 

Second - Send it to other folks, then we will see if the results get published. 

Click to vote:

USATODAY.com - Quick Question


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Few if any were listening. The did not want to hear it Obama said" The Supreme court Got it wrong. I will fix that when I appoint one more justice." To many think you have this Constitution that protects your rights . You do not.
You have 5 of 9 justices that decide everything. They can change any right anytime with a vote of 5 of 9. Problem now is we have a president that made it clear he will appoint only justice that will vote his way. He has two on the court now that have said they will wait until he gives them one more to back them up and then they will change America. The 2nd is already gone we are just waiting for the 5 of 9 to vote.
Obama and his hit man Holder do not care what any poll says their goal is to take over this country and they have.


----------



## badey (Nov 9, 2012)

can you provide a link to the question?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Not much interested in silly polls or voting in them. The 2nd amendment is not a popularity contest, anyway. Holder and the rest of them know the truth, they simply want to tell us a lie and then disarm us so we will be good little victims. 

Arm yourself as the 2nd amendment was written for you to do, and it isn't so you can hunt, trap shoot or carry a sidearm. Get a rifle useful for the day we take back the country from tyranny, get plenty of ammunition and several magazines.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Why no link


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The poll appears to be several years old. Emails go on forever.

I can't find a new poll, but here is an old one:

USATODAY.com - Quick Question


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I'd say my tag line says it all....

Edit: At the time of this post it said "A man with a gun is a citizen, a man without a gun is a subject!"


----------



## J.T. (Nov 10, 2012)

WoadWarrior said:


> I'd say my tag line says it all....


I'd say so too. Unfortunately, many in our Government see us as subjects and will continue to do anything and everything to rule us as such.

I simply _cannot_ recommend any book more than the iconic Gun Bible by Boston T. Party (Kenneth Royce). lt's almost 900 pages of EVERYTHING every freedom-loving gunowner should know. It's far from just a gun guide, rather, it shows practical solutions that Americans can and must take to insure the liberty of future generations. I can honestly say it is the best 20 dollars I've ever spent. The reviews say it all.... Boston's Gun Bible: Boston T. Party, Kenneth W. Royce: 9781888766066: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## rim (Nov 17, 2012)

I just hit it....97% yes, 2% no, 1 % undecided out of 11983153 total votes


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Luckily the last time the Supreme Court looked at gun control that went pretty favorably and the final write up was sound..

Problem as I see it will be if states decide to set there own regulations and choose to erode gun rights as individual states as the President has set a precedent by saying he wont interfere with the legalization of marijuana states on the federal level. That I believe opens a can of worms for states to legislate laws that they want and the feds wont interfere much anymore and legally they now have precedent to take the government to court even if they did. All in all that was a dangerous position for the president to take from a legal standpoint. But on the flip side the power was always suppose to be in the states and not the feds. 2 sided coin I guess.


Justice Scolini: The rights to bear arms is not exclusive to being in a militia (or close to that)


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

It's a really old poll. A good one, but I'm gonna let you in on a little secret. The people who want to take our guns,.......




























don't care. About the poll, and about what we want.


----------

